

Bobby Jindal presidential bid sparks Twitter mockery - fractalb
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-33272125

======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety stories about politics to HN.

Also, please use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
DrScump
The fact that the poster here manufactured a title different from that of the
article to imply some failing on Gindal's part betrays prejudice.

